# How to make a leaf hammock?



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I've been reading in many posts around here about the leaf hammocks for bettas. I would really love to give my little ones one for each other so they can rest if they feel like it. Sadly, here in Mexico there isn't that kind of variety in tank accessories, specially for bettas. So, I was hoping if anyone could tell me how to make one. I've seen they have some kind of suction pad, but, what is the leaf made of? Is it plastic? I hope someone can give me some advice or ideas! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I actually almost bought some myself until I saw this tutorial over on deviantART- http://fav.me/d30d3rj

I made two Wednesday in about five minutes, lol. Suction cups I found on a soap holder for showers that I picked up at the dollar store. I already caught Stormrunner using his just after I put it in the tank.


----------



## MadDogAcey (Oct 11, 2010)

They're $1.99 each. and very light. I'm sure if you wanted you could strike up a deal with someone to send you some.

Capricorn posted at the same time. And has a 100% better idea. GG


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks! xD

I really did almost just buy them, but in addition to $2 a piece (not so bad) shipping was like $8, and I was NOT going to pay that much, haha.


----------



## MadDogAcey (Oct 11, 2010)

They've got them in PetSmart :X


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Eh the one I bought at Petsmart was crap to be honest. It never stayed in its suction cup and fell on my betta twice. He never went near it again. 

I LOVE Capricorn's link!  I'm hoping that if I make a stable one Genie will hang out there at night. =]

Hey Cap, where'd you find the leaf for your bed? I have no idea where to get a plastic broad leaf plant. :/


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I actually used silk ivy leaves that I had from a long piece of it.. I got the strand for a $1 at the nearest dollar store. I just picked one with a good, thick stem that wasn't too floppy and then did up the end like in the tutorial.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sweet. =] I have no idea where my local dollar store is but I def know one that has great ivy strands back home. =] It's gonna be a great Christmas present for Genie! >u<
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Colibri (Sep 29, 2010)

I LOVED the tutorial! Thanks SO much Capricorn! I'll be making one for each of my little ones as soon as I go buy the suction cups. I think I've got some silk plants at home, sure my parents won't mind taking some leaves. I'll post some pictures for you to see them and, hopefully, with one of my kinds using it.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad to help!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Aw! <=] Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

i would make one, put my betta doesnt need one! he already has an extremely sturdy and leafy plant with leafs from 1 cm from the surface, to 6 inches. He usually sleeps on that, or on the suction cup being the filter :3


----------

